# Muskie Fishing, Yough River



## mtnman (Mar 17, 2008)

I headed a little south saturday (120 miles) to fish with some old frinds but everybody pooped out on me. There loss because the muskie were hitting. Heres a pic of the biggest one I caught. I had to wait until today for my pictures to get developed. 43in. , 18in gerth. The weather was beautiful. They were calling for crappy weather all weekend but boy were they wrong, it was beautiful muskie weather. it hit about 45 degrees and sunny with a few clouds.


----------



## little anth (Mar 17, 2008)

nice job man thats a sweet lookin fish


----------



## slim357 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice fish whatd you catch him on, if you dont mind me asking


----------



## mtnman (Mar 17, 2008)

sorry I meant to add that in. I caught it on aRapala Husky Jerk (BABY BASS) I beleive its 5 1/2" long 4-6ft suspending


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 17, 2008)

That is a monster, nice work :!:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice Fish!!!!!!!


----------



## shizzy (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice going mtnman, that's a great fish.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 18, 2008)

nice musky!


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 18, 2008)

IM FROM NORTH CAROLINA HOW DO YALL CATCH A MUSKY DO YOU PULL UP ON FLATS AND THROW THAT JERK BAIT OR DO YOU BEAT THE BANK ALL DAY LIKE WE DO FOR LARGE MOUTH


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 18, 2008)

mtnman said:


> sorry I meant to add that in. I caught it on aRapala Husky Jerk (BABY BASS) I beleive its 5 1/2" long 4-6ft suspending



I hooked fish with this lure but have yet to land 1. They keep throwing hooks. But that Muskie is sweet. Love the belly on that thing.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice muskie as usual!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 18, 2008)

Great catch! 8)


----------



## mtnman (Mar 18, 2008)

> IM FROM NORTH CAROLINA HOW DO YALL CATCH A MUSKY DO YOU PULL UP ON FLATS AND THROW THAT JERK BAIT OR DO YOU BEAT THE BANK ALL DAY LIKE WE DO FOR LARGE MOUTH


 I do 99% of my fishing from shore. We hit alot of coves and alot of 4-6 deep flats when we are muskie fishing. Theres only a few lures I will throw while muskie fishing and the Baby Bass is my favorite. We use alot of live bait fishing around here.[/


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 19, 2008)

IF I EVER COME UP NORTH ILL HAVE TO CHECK EM OUT...


----------

